# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  حقائق علمية عن التوحد،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*التوحد لا يعني .....*
• أن الشخص ليس له مشاعر , فاشخص التوحدي لديه مشاعر وعواطف وارتباط بالآخرين , ولا سيما عند تقدمه في العمر
• أن الشخص التوحدي لا يرغب في الاستمتاع . إن تعليم الطفل التوحدي والعمل معه يجب أن يتم من خلال نشاطات ممتعة , ومن خلال اهتماماته وأن بدت هذه الاهتمامات دون معنى لنا . فإذا كان الطفل يستمتع ويهتم كثيرا بالحيوانات مثلا فيمكن في مثل هذه الحالة تعليمه المهارات اللغوية والإدراكية والاجتماعية والتعليمية من خلال صور الحيوانات أو كتابة كلمات عن الحيوانات .
• أنه غير مدرك لاختلافه عن الآخرين أو لنقاط الضعف التي يعانيها , ولعل ذلك أكثر وضوحا لدى الأطفال أو المراهقين . وهم بحاجة دائما للتذكير بنجاحهم وعلينا أن نهيئ لهم فرصا كثيرة للنجاح بقدر ما نستطيع .
• أنهم يفضلون دائما العزلة ولا يحبون الاختلاط الاجتماعي بل إنهم لا يفهمون القواعد الاجتماعية المعقدة ولذلك فهم يجدون صعوبة في المشاركة فيها . وبالتالي , مع التطور والتدريب يزداد لديهم بإذن الله تعالى الاهتمام بالعلاقات والتبادل الاجتماعي . وعلينا أن ندربهم على الطرق الملائمة لإقامة الصداقات والاحتفاظ بها بالإضافة إلى تعلم قواعد التفاعل الاجتماعي .
• أنهم عدوانيين وأنهم سيضربون غيرهم . والحقيقة أن السلوك العدواني إزاء النفس أو الآخرين لا يظهر إلا على نسبة أقل من 10 % ممن يعانون من التوحد . وغالبا ما يكون التوحد في هذه الفئة مرتبطاً بتأخر ذهني شديد , وفي مثل هذه الحالات لا يكون السلوك العدواني إلا وسيلة للتعبير عندما تعجز لديهم اللغة عن إسعافهم . وعندما يتعلمون كيفية استخدام سلوك مناسب وبديل للسلوك العدواني , الذي هو طريقتهم المعتادة للتعبير عن متطلباتهم , فإن هذا السلوك العدواني سينخفض في معظم الأحيان 
• أنهم سيظلون معتمدين كليا على الغير في قضاء أمورهم , حيث أن أقل من 40 % تقريبا من المصابون بالتوحد يبقون كذلك . وقد أشارت الأبحاث الحديثة إلى أنه من خلال طرق التدخل الجديدة أصبحت النسبة أقل من ذلك بكثير . إلا أنه للأسف لا توجد وصفة سحرية " للتدخل المناسب " إن أكثر الطرق فعالية للتدخل المناسب هي وضع برنامج تعليمي شامل . وبالتالي , ليس هناك علاج " سهل " وسريع بل إن جميع من تحسنت حالتهم من يعانون من التوحد قد خضعوا لفترات طويلة من التدخل التعليمي الشامل والذي شارك فيه الوالدان والمختصون على حد سواء .
• لا تعني الإصابة بالتوحد عدم المقدرة على الارتباط بالآخرين فالشخص لتوحدي لديه مشاعر ويرتبط بالأشخاص الذين يحبهم مثل أعضاء أسرته ومعلميه ويفرق بينهم وهو بالتالي يحتاج إلى الحب والعطف حتى وإن لم يتضح ذلك في السنوات من الأولى من حياته ويؤثر عدم فهمه للبيئة والقواعد الاجتماعية يجعله خائفا ومتوترا لذلك يجب علينا تنظيم بيئته ليسهل عليه فهمها , وتعليمه القواعد الاجتماعية ليسهل عليه تطبيقها.
• أخيرا لا يعني التوحد أن جميع الذين يعانون من التوحد متماثلون , بل العكس هو الصحيح , فلكل منهم شخصيته , إضافة إلى أن التوحد يظهر على المصابين به في أشكال ودرجات مختلفة إلى حد كبير .

تمنياتي لكم بالصحه والعااافيه 
م/ن
صفحتي لاترى النور الابرؤية حروووفكم احبتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

كان لي زمييل في الدرااسه للاسف 
 يعاني من مرض التوحد وفي الحقييقه 
لم اعرف ان هذا مرض إلى بفضلكم وفضل هذا القسك
كان ذلك الشاب هاااادء ولا يكل احد إلى نااذرا
ولكن عندما يغضب يهرب الجمييع من اماامه ...
فرح معلوماات جمييله وقيمه كعاادتكم
كل الشكر لك ولجهدك الداائم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## فرح

> كان لي زمييل في الدرااسه للاسف 
> يعاني من مرض التوحد وفي الحقييقه 
> لم اعرف ان هذا مرض إلى بفضلكم وفضل هذا القسك
> كان ذلك الشاب هاااادء ولا يكل احد إلى نااذرا
> ولكن عندما يغضب يهرب الجمييع من اماامه ...
> فرح معلوماات جمييله وقيمه كعاادتكم
> كل الشكر لك ولجهدك الداائم 
> دمتم بخيير



 مشكووور خيي قـــــمي ،،
الاجمل هو نوووور توااااصلك الرااائع
والشكر موصول لك لتشريفك متصفحي 
لاخلاولاعدم من روووعة هالطله البهيه 
دوووم منووور خيي ،،
دمت بالحب والموووده 
اسأل الله العلي القدير يشافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## علي pt

معلومات جميلة جدا أختي فرح

جزاك الله ألف خير على ماتبذلونه من جهود ملحوظة ،،
وأنالكم الله مرادكم ~

بانتظار جديدكم المميز

ودمتم بخيروصحة وعافية
وتقبلو تحيات
أخوكم علي

----------


## فرح

> معلومات جميلة جدا أختي فرح
> 
> جزاك الله ألف خير على ماتبذلونه من جهود ملحوظة ،،
> وأنالكم الله مرادكم ~
> 
> بانتظار جديدكم المميز
> 
> ودمتم بخيروصحة وعافية
> وتقبلو تحيات
> أخوكم علي



 مشكووور اخوووي عـــــــلي
الاجمل دوووم روووعة هالاشراااقه الحلوووه منك 
حضوووور راااائع خيي واعتز بشرف توااااصلك
وربي يقضي حواااائج الجميع ان شاء الله 
موفق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعطيك العافيه على هالمعلومات ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه على هالمعلومات ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> كل المودة



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
ع توااااجدك الغااالي اخوووي
يبارك فيك ويحفظك الهي 
يعطيك العاافيه 
لاعدمنا هالطله البهيه
موفق

----------

